# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Must Have Books/Reference Material

## MsDoodahs

Carla Emery's Encyclopedia of Country Living

Backwoods Home Magazine Anthologies 

Old canning/preserving guides

Old army field manuals

Add yours...

----------


## asgardshill

_Emergency War Surgery_

_Where There Is No Doctor: A Village Health Care Handbook_

Any of the _Foxfire_ series of books

_Physician's Desk Reference_ (the paperback version, obviously)

_The Merck Manual_ (same thing, except I've got this one on a pocket PC)

_US Army Survival Manual FM 21-76_

_The Rifle Rules_

----------


## LittleLightShining

For health and medicine:
Prescription For Nutritional Healing
A Field Guide to Western Medicinal Plants and Herbs 
A Field Guide to Medicinal Plants and Herbs: Of Eastern and Central North ...

These books, depending on where you live, combined with a basic herbalism manual (such as The Herbal Handbook: A User's Guide to Medical Herbalism or Rosemary Gladstar's Family Herbal: A Guide to Living Life with Energy, Health, and Vitality) will give you a good starting point to understand herb actions and applications. I include the field guides because I think it's very important to know what is growing where you live. Many common weeds are powerful medicines. Take for instance broadleaf plantain. If you are stung by a bee or wasp pick a leaf, chew it up and put it on the sting. It's miraculous how it makes the pain go away. 


Gardening:
Carrots Love Tomatoes
The Ruth Stout No Work Garden Book
Excellent books for beginners and old hands.

I second Carla Emery's Country Living Encyclopedia. FANTASTIC book.

----------


## familydog

For you Pennsylvania people this book is pretty helpful.

Edible Wild Plants of Pennsylvania and Neighboring States

----------


## rancher89

You already mentioned Ruth Stout's "No Work Gardening" book, add the next book and add lasagna gardening and you are good to go.

"Square Foot Gardening"--Mel Bartholomew--good ideas for packing the plants in a small place, fewer weeds also

The American Horticultural Society "Plant Propagation."  If you have ever wanted to save seeds or get another plant from your original, this is the book.  Say you have a fig tree that is awesome, this book will tell you how to propagate a new plant.  Layering, seed saving, how to sprout seeds the whole nine yards...


Two Herb books--Earl Mindell's "Herb Bible" and "Growing and Using Herbs Successfully" by Betty E.M. Jacobs  Mindell's book tells you how to use the herbs and Jacobs' book tells you how to grow them.

"The Big Book of Self-Reliant Living" edited and compiled by Walter Szykitka
This book is incredible, picked it up at books a million for $20 and it would have been cheap at twice the price.  Headers in the Contents (each section has hundreds of entries) --*First Aid*--I've seen field manuals before, having been a medic in the army, but this one is the best, *Survival--* survival on land, weapons, making fire,survival in the city, disasters on water, etc, *Health*  How to keep yourself healthy with what you have in your bug out bag and what you can find--descriptions of deseases and what you can do about them. (from lupus to cataracts) *Food and Nutrition*  nutritive value of foods, storage life, making jams and jellies, keeping food safe, etc  *Farm and Home* radon, organing food and farming, beekeeping, raising livestock, trout farming, lighting-heating-cooling home and farm, solar systems, etc  *Tools*  how to use and care for tools, forging and welding, some older tools are shown in detail, a handy person could make a tool from the pictures in this section.  *Construction*  How to build almost anything, surveying, field structures, logging, adobe, wells and septic tanks and rope.

I like this book a lot, it has a lot of the information I find online, what I've ended up doing is printing out stuff and referencing it to this book, by either sticking the printout in the book, or putting it in a separate folder and referring to pages in the book at the top of the page.  It's kind of like a Fire Fox book, but they don't really show you how to make tools from scratch.  I do have one FireFox book, about smithing and other assorted good stuff.

----------


## lucius

Very nice--thank you!

----------


## FunkBuddha

The Self-sufficient Life and How to Live It

I keep this on my night  stand. I've probably read the thing cover to cover 3 times now.

----------


## Dieseler

All of the PDFs on this page.
Well worth printing out and putting in the scrapbook.

http://www.savingourseed.org/index.html

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

communal living

http://www.thefarm.org/lifestyle/cmnl.html

----------


## Godfather89

- *The Freedom Manifesto*: _Frugal Living and avoiding extravagance / simplified lifestyle._

- *When Technology Fails: A Manual for Self-Reliance and Planetary Survival* - I am buying this book, I haven't read it yet though.

----------


## rwbris18

One of the best wilderness survival books I've seen is:

*SAS Survival Handbook: How to Survive in the Wild, in Any Climate, on Land or at Sea* by John Lofty Wiseman

I'd add:

*Where there is no dentist* by Murray Dickson.
*Boy Scout field book*
*Basic Butchering of Livestock & Game* by John J. Mettler

See my webpage: http://briscoefamily.com/emergency/survival.php

----------


## raiha

The Complete Book of Self Sufficiency, John Seymour.

Its quite old but timeless. How to use every inch of land in a practical way.

----------


## Dieseler

44 ebooks on farm and agriculture with no copyright restrictions.
http://www.agromisalustrum.org/agromisa/index.php

When you don't know a lot about a subject, a teaching aid can be a learning aid.
Heres a good one, in pdf and free.
http://www.seedsavers.net/publicatio...91548_6844.jsp

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

This is worth it's weight in gold!

http://www.villageearth.org/pages/Ap...book/index.php

yes, pricey, but it's on sale through Dec 17th at $100 off.  That's $400 for 1,150 books on CD or DVD format.

Note that some of the titles listed in the source book are not on the disks - but most are.

ok - it's not available via P2P sites, but some libraries do have it.  Failing that, if someone really wanted ONE or TWO books from it - I might be able to help you out.  The whole thing is way to big! - like 11.8 GB!

Looks like 7 US libraries have the CD and 3 have the DVD version.

http://www.worldcat.org/

There are some sites that have some of these books and similar books for free download - but I'd have to find those links again.


-t

----------


## jonahtrainer

I recommend *How To Be Invisible*.  Great book on protecting your privacy.  Goes over the top in some cases though.

Of course, everyone should read *Human Action* by Mises.

----------


## SolusSLX

We just heard about "The Owner Built Homestead" and "Owner Built Home" by Ken Kern, they sound pretty good.

----------


## Crowish

> Carla Emery's Encyclopedia of Country Living
> 
> Backwoods Home Magazine Anthologies 
> 
> Old canning/preserving guides
> 
> Old army field manuals
> 
> Add yours...


The "Have-More" Plan

 This 50-year-old back-to-the-land classic shows how to find land, build a homestead, grow vegetables and fruits, raise livestock, build farm structures, and more. 



You can download it here:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/8220882/Th...ountry-Living-

----------


## living_deLIBERATEly

The New Self-Sufficient Gardener : A fun read. John Seymour is my hero. 

The New Complete Book of Self Sufficiency : A good pair with above.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Very excited, am I.  Today received _When All Hell Breaks Loose, Stuff You Need to Survive when Disaster Strikes_ by Cody Lundin and _The Big Book of Self-Reliant Living_ edited and compiled by Walter Szykitka.  It IS big book.

----------


## repeater75

I'm a little surprised noone mentioned this gem:
Harry Browne's How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World

If you register for a free scribd account you can download the pdf:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16329176/H...World-A5-177MB

----------


## rancher89

most of the seed saving links above are not working, so I did a search and found this:

http://www.seedsave.org/issi/issi_904.html

----------


## Matt Collins

Boy Scout Handbook and Fieldbook.

----------


## WaltM

this is good stuff!! thanks guys

----------


## shadowcaster

If you want true freedom... not the illusion of it, then I highly suggest you acquire, read, and understand The Red Amendment. http://www.redamendment.net/home/ 
  Remaining a US Citizen isn't a road to freedom.  I also suggest reading They Own it All (including you!).  http://www.newpeopleorder.com
 I don't think I need to elaborate on the evils of the banking system.

----------


## oyarde

I grew up trapping , hunting , fishing and farming . Since I was knowledgable in those things , the one that I have used most is my US Army Special Forces Medical book .

----------


## speciallyblend

> I grew up trapping , hunting , fishing and farming . Since I was knowledgable in those things , the one that I have used most is my US Army Special Forces Medical book .


thanks  oyarde for your suggestion. I just bought the  country living carla emery 10th edition thanks ms doodahs  , i look forward to actually buying books again  great suggestions through out this thread!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> You already mentioned Ruth Stout's "No Work Gardening" book, add the next book and add lasagna gardening and you are good to go.
> 
> "Square Foot Gardening"--Mel Bartholomew--good ideas for packing the plants in a small place, fewer weeds also
> 
> The American Horticultural Society "Plant Propagation."  If you have ever wanted to save seeds or get another plant from your original, this is the book.  Say you have a fig tree that is awesome, this book will tell you how to propagate a new plant.  Layering, seed saving, how to sprout seeds the whole nine yards...
> 
> 
> Two Herb books--Earl Mindell's "Herb Bible" and "Growing and Using Herbs Successfully" by Betty E.M. Jacobs  Mindell's book tells you how to use the herbs and Jacobs' book tells you how to grow them.
> 
> ...


will be looking for these books once i have some extra $$$ to spend!!

----------


## oyarde

> thanks  oyarde for your suggestion. I just bought the  country living carla emery 10th edition thanks ms doodahs  , i look forward to actually buying books again  great suggestions through out this thread!!


When I was a kid , I read a book that I wish I could remember the name of or author ... It was a true story of a ship ( probably 1800's  ), wrecked on the African coast , crew ( maybe British if I recall ) taken captive buy nomad slavers and it told what they did to survive a trek across the Sahara . I cannot imagine camel urine to be too tasty , but it got them through alive .

----------


## erowe1

> 44 ebooks on farm and agriculture with no copyright restrictions.
> http://www.agromisalustrum.org/agromisa/index.php


This link doesn't work. Do you have one that does?

----------


## erowe1

> This link doesn't work. Do you have one that does?


I'm not sure if this is the same. But with a little googling to see if that site was moved to another domain I found this:
http://www.agromisa.org/index.php

You can download pdfs of all the pamphlets on that order form by clicking the little pdf icon next to them.

----------


## erowe1

Also, I just ordered a Nook, which was available in limited quantities for $99 on eBay (as of my posting this, it still is, here). So I have been looking for free epub and pdf files to put on it, including a library of survival materials. I thought I'd share some of the good resources I've found.

1) Check out Rourke's very extensive free pdf database here. That right there is probably more than enough. But I supplemented it with some items that weren't on it that I found at the following sites.
2) The Hesperian Foundation, which has resources for 3rd world health needs, including the books _Where There Is No Doctor_ and _Where There Is No Dentist_.
3) Some hand-to-hand combat books here.

I've also found that I can often find an individual title, especially of older books, and military field manuals if I google around a bit.

----------


## oyarde

> When I was a kid , I read a book that I wish I could remember the name of or author ... It was a true story of a ship ( probably 1800's  ), wrecked on the African coast , crew ( maybe British if I recall ) taken captive buy nomad slavers and it told what they did to survive a trek across the Sahara . I cannot imagine camel urine to be too tasty , but it got them through alive .


I found this book finally for my youngest son and oldest sister recently . It is " Sufferings in Africa "

----------


## oyarde

I would also suggest , River of Doubt about a trip down an uncharted river in the Amazon about a hundred years ago . Good reference on tropical climates .

----------


## FrancisMarion

Haven't noticed any simple mechanics on the list so far.  Here is a good one for moving loads with out combustion: Recommend a hard-copy

http://www.enlisted.info/field-manua...ications.shtml

Also: 

Hiscox, Gardner D. *1800 Mechanical Movements and Devices*
Hiscox, Gardner D. *970 Mechanical Appliances and Novelties of Construction*

----------


## oyarde

> Haven't noticed any simple mechanics on the list so far.  Here is a good one for moving loads with out combustion: Recommend a hard-copy
> 
> http://www.enlisted.info/field-manua...ications.shtml
> 
> Also: 
> 
> Hiscox, Gardner D. *1800 Mechanical Movements and Devices*
> Hiscox, Gardner D. *970 Mechanical Appliances and Novelties of Construction*


 I use my Machinery Handbook Volume 25 quite a bit.

----------


## Voluntary Man

www.fsbookco.com/aaaundergroundbooks.html

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

"Gaia's Garden" - Toby Hemenway
"The Hand-Sculpted House" - Ianto Evans
"Solviva" - Anna Edey
"Sepp Holzer's Permaculture" - Sepp Holzer
"Permaculture: A Designer's Manual" - Bill Mollison

----------


## belian78

I don't know if Youtube channels are what you are looking for here, but this channel has taught me a ton so far, and there's so much more to go through.  

http://www.youtube.com/user/sigma3survivalschool

----------


## coiler101

I recommend "Prescription For Nutritional Healing"

----------


## westkyle

Storey's Basic Country Skills: A Practical Guide to Self-Reliance

The Big Book of Self-Reliant Living, 2nd: Advice and Information on Just About Everything You Need to Know to Live on Planet Earth (Big Book of Self-Reliant Living: Advice & Information on Just)

The Self-Sufficient Life and How to Live It


Out of these three books(or more if you guys have recommendations) I would like to know which you guys recommend for general self reliance, but mostly for gardening and providing for myself by growing my own food and raising chickens and maybe a goat or two.  Any comments are appreciated, thanks.

----------


## Dianne

> Storey's Basic Country Skills: A Practical Guide to Self-Reliance
> 
> The Big Book of Self-Reliant Living, 2nd: Advice and Information on Just About Everything You Need to Know to Live on Planet Earth (Big Book of Self-Reliant Living: Advice & Information on Just)
> 
> The Self-Sufficient Life and How to Live It
> 
> 
> Out of these three books(or more if you guys have recommendations) I would like to know which you guys recommend for general self reliance, but mostly for gardening and providing for myself by growing my own food and raising chickens and maybe a goat or two.  Any comments are appreciated, thanks.



I would be interested in the top recommendation as well.    Might make for a good Christmas present.

----------


## Intoxiklown

My wife and I are both avid collectors of things, and books are one of them. Books pertaining to this thread are as follows (that we presently own):

Seed to Seed: Seed Saving and Growing Techniques for Vegetable Gardeners, 2nd Edition
U.S. Army Improvised Munitions Handbook
Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook
Ranger Handbook
Prepper's Natural Medicine: Life-Saving Herbs, Essential Oils and Natural Remedies for When There is No Doctor 
Herbal Antibiotics, 2nd Edition: Natural Alternatives for Treating Drug-resistant Bacteria 
Advanced Bushcraft: An Expert Field Guide to the Art of Wilderness Survival
The Herbal Medicine-Maker's Handbook: A Home Manual
Improvised Medicine: Providing Care in Extreme Environments
The Complete Survival Shelters Handbook: A Step-by-Step Guide to Building Life-saving Structures for Every Climate and Wilderness Situation
The Trapper's Bible: Traps, Snares & Pathguards
The Do-it-Yourself Gunpowder Cookbook
Homemade Guns And Homemade Ammo
Guerrilla Gunsmithing: Quick And Dirty Methods For Fixing Firearms In Desperate Times
A Guide to Canning, Freezing, Curing & Smoking Meat, Fish & Game
The Survival Handbook: Essential Skills for Outdoor Adventure
The Prepper's Water Survival Guide: Harvest, Treat, and Store Your Most Vital Resource
Be Expert with Map and Compass
A Beginners Guide to Trapping
The Survival Medicine Handbook: A Guide for When Help is Not on the Way
The Ultimate Survival Manual (Outdoor Life): 333 Skills that Will Get You Out Alive
Edible Wild Plants
Emergency War Surgery
U.S. Army Guerrila Warfare Handbook
Survival Hacks
Shelters, Shacks, and Shanties: A Classic Guide to Building Wilderness Shelters
Bushcraft 101
Army FM 21-76 
Prepper's Survival Hacks
Rosemary Gladstar's Medicinal Herbs: A Beginner's Guide
The Trapper's Bible
The Year-Round Vegetable Gardener: How to Grow Your Own Food 365 Days a Year, No Matter Where You Live
Herbal Antivirals: Natural Remedies for Emerging & Resistant Viral Infections
Prepper's Long-Term Survival Guide: Food, Shelter, Security, Off-the-Grid Power and More Life-Saving Strategies for Self-Sufficient Living


We are always buying more, because we both enjoy reading, and have serious infatuations with building our personal library. I consider them all must have, as even though some overlap of info happens, different perspectives and experiences from the authors always seem to open doors to other works and subjects. 

All listed are around $15, with only one hitting $60ish.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> My wife and I are both avid collectors of things, and books are one of them. Books pertaining to this thread are as follows (that we presently own):
> 
> Seed to Seed: Seed Saving and Growing Techniques for Vegetable Gardeners, 2nd Edition
> U.S. Army Improvised Munitions Handbook
> Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook
> Ranger Handbook
> Prepper's Natural Medicine: Life-Saving Herbs, Essential Oils and Natural Remedies for When There is No Doctor 
> Herbal Antibiotics, 2nd Edition: Natural Alternatives for Treating Drug-resistant Bacteria 
> Advanced Bushcraft: An Expert Field Guide to the Art of Wilderness Survival
> ...


That's alot of books.

----------


## Intoxiklown

> That's alot of books.


That is just books along the standard regarding the thread. My oldest son has made it clear that he only wants two things when a I die (Three if you count his request for me to hang around to see his future children become fathers / mothers). One is my Browning A5 shotgun collection (All Belgium made & "round hump". Light Twelve, Sweet Sixteen, and Light Twenty). And second is what my wife and I call the family library, which is always growing. We have a "Google Green", in that that information still flows with no need for external power...lol.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

You can use the wikitaxi program to display the whole wikipedia offline. No pics though, you can fit the database on a single usb flash drive if so inclined. Probably a good thing to have for shtf.

----------

